# Anyone up for a meet later this month ? North West



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=384076&page=2


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Am in mate:thumb: this has to happen mate, people who suffer with this illness need as much public support and help as possible, I was once one of those people, a long time ago and now look at me NOW:detailer: so Hufty if you need any help ( as long am fit enough, after OP ):thumb: just ask. Mick.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'd luv to make it,going to struggle fir October tho

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

I've voted for 23rd October, but any Sunday is fine by me.
I'll be happy to provide some sort of raffle prize or perhaps do a demo on your mini bus.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

How about a few of you guys doing a demo applying a user friendly coating.....winters coming

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

graham1970 said:


> How about a few of you guys doing a demo applying a user friendly coating.....winters coming
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Depending on the date I will either be able to attend with a bottle of kamikaze myabi or if not I will happily donate this for a great cause. :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for the support guys, much appreciated and very touching :thumb:

The minibus is in need of some serious tlc it has not shone in a long time and the plastics are greyer than Manchester skyline. Happy to throw my Audi into the ring for some demo it's had a hard life and only a cursory once over from me so heavy scratches on bumpers etc.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

if it supports any form of addiction or mental illness it can only be a good thing. So it has to happen. Tidy the minibus up its only right they role clean


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have voted but any Sunday is fine for me


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

stangalang said:


> if it supports any form of addiction or mental illness it can only be a good thing. So it has to happen. Tidy the minibus up its only right they role clean


I know us detailers like a challenge and that bus is definitely a challenge I'll grab a couple of pics tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

I'd be very interested in coming down, meeting folk and helping a good cause! Only catch is the 6 hour round trip from Larbert and back :driver:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Risdale said:


> I'd be very interested in coming down, meeting folk and helping a good cause! Only catch is the 6 hour round trip from Larbert and back :driver:


Come on down fella, we'all fill you with bacon butties before sending you back :wave:

As some of you know I got a bag of gloss it gear last year including their new polisher I'll bring that alon for you to play with.


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Risdale said:


> I'd be very interested in coming down, meeting folk and helping a good cause! Only catch is the 6 hour round trip from Larbert and back :driver:


I was thnking about it too but the journey time is 7:40 round trip and nearly 450 miles !!!


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Free bump.
Is this going to happen, its all gone a bit quiet.??


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

woodym3 said:


> Free bump.
> Is this going to happen, its all gone a bit quiet.??


was wondering the same thing. hufty what day?


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

As a newbie I'd love a meet up to see other people's far superior work!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Come on Milky bar kid are we still on mate:thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok everyone it's a goer, we have decided Sunday 30th October 10am til 2pm


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

come on guys dont be shy to turn up  the more the merrier.
this right hufty
'' Bury Lane · Withnell · near Chorley · PR6 8BH ''


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Poo, can't make this one. It's my birthday and we are away for the weekend...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Am coming mate, but not in the Astra:lol: so what in a way do we need to bring to raise funds for your open day


----------



## Prkns (Oct 9, 2016)

I'll know literally no one but i live about 15 minutes away so i can't say no to it really


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

will try to make it


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

Unfortunately I'm Marshaling on the WRC otherwise i'd have been there. PS If you'd like me to doante something just shout. 

Michael


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Prkns said:


> I'll know literally no one but i live about 15 minutes away so i can't say no to it really


same here man i dont know anyone either


----------



## Prkns (Oct 9, 2016)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> same here man i dont know anyone either


At least i won't be the only one then ha ha


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm going to try and make it...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Got the Monday off so looks like I might be sucked-in. Feel free to detail my old banger :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Got the Monday off so looks like I might be sucked-in. Feel free to detail my old banger :thumb:


Is Tom coming .


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

chongo said:


> Am coming mate, but not in the Astra:lol: so what in a way do we need to bring to raise funds for your open day


Cheers Chongo you'll be pleased to know there will be a few yank tanks there as a colleague is 'into the scene'.I'm setting up a social enterprise for residents old and new to be able to get some valuable work experience and be part of something. We are going to base it around market garden so we need to raise funds to buy some poly tunnels to grow bedding plants and fruit veg, bee keeping etc. You could bring the corsa combi full of soil.

Only kidding so we will have bacon butties available to purchase and some folks have kindly offered to donate some gear so we could raffle or tombola that off. Most of all be I'm keen to see some interaction and get the place on the community map.

Address is Salus Withnell Hall, Bury Lane, withnell, Chorley PR6 8BH.

I'll do a few posts to big it up, the Facebook post has reached 300 so might be a good turnout.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

simpsons ! said:


> Unfortunately I'm Marshaling on the WRC otherwise i'd have been there. PS If you'd like me to doante something just shout.
> 
> Michael


Thanks that's most kind all donations gratefully received.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm Uessing no one will know people really and some of that is what it's about the residents will just be like everyone else admiring the shiny cars.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> I'm Uessing no one will know people really and some of that is what it's about the residents will just be like everyone else admiring the shiny cars.


So it's the 30th this month mate:thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

You are definitely paying attention Chong 10 -14


----------



## PKNEC (Mar 29, 2010)

It's 4 years ish since the last NW meet that I attended and nobody had met each other before but it turned out to be a great day with lots of advice and tips being shared.
This one has a top class objective behind it to support the needs of those with addictions.
Well done Hufty for organising it.
Im in.


----------



## Tbone (Oct 15, 2016)

Im a newbie can i come along for some tips before a make my paint any worse 😢


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

All welcome:thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> Is Tom coming .


Dunno- I'm scared to look :doublesho


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Might have some donations hiding in the garage.... Might pick stuff no one wants so I can buy it back cheap 
What sort of stuff people want? TFR, clay, lube, lickle sample pot wax, brown sauce for the pig in a bread bap?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

This beast is a deffo forvattending plenty chrome to polish new side pipes


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I would love to come but a bit far for me  It sounds like a great day for a good cause :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> This beast is a deffo forvattending plenty chrome to polish new side pipes


Right that's it, am bringin the White Astra:lol::lol:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Get the gto out and the fiesta


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Hufty said:


> This beast is a deffo forvattending plenty chrome to polish new side pipes


Shame- don't think that colour matches my fur coat. If u need any more side-pipes We got loads of old tuna tins needing recycling


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Forgot to say-nice car boyo. Just off to polish my mobility scooter


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Alas not mine but a colleagues. Chongo is going to demo a single stage correction on it.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Got lots of TFR for cleaning engine bays if anyone wants me to decant?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Alas not mine but a colleagues. Chongo is going to demo a single stage correction on it.


Er am sick I will be mr delicate on the day:lol: and Hufty& Suds will be my gophers:buffer: :lol::lol:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> Er am sick I will be mr delicate on the day:lol: and Hufty& Suds will be my gophers:buffer: :lol::lol:


Well I definitely gopher wax yo donkey... I heard what you and Tom got up to when he visited you. You you you definitely sicko


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Well I definitely gopher wax yo donkey... I heard what you and Tom got up to when he visited you. You you you definitely sicko


:devil:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Shameless bump for the event 30th October 2016 @ Salus Withnell Hall, Bury Lane, Withnell, Chorley, PR6 8BH 

Cars and coffee and I will get one of our counsellors to run a rehab group for detailing addiction. Every wanted to understand why one pot of wax is not enough, why you life will end if you don't get that new snow foam. 

Fundraiser for the centres social enterprise project. Raffle prizes most welcome..


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

[I will get one of our counsellors to run a rehab group for stalking.

Fundraiser for the centres social enterprise project. Raffle prizes most welcome..[/QUOTE]

Book chongasm in, I'll defo bring some TFR to clean his mucky mind :thumb: 
(hmm big job, I'll look for the 25 litre bottle)


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

can we donate quick detail sprays which have been slightly used? because i have 2


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> can we donate quick detail sprays which have been slightly used? because i have 2


Yes that's fine overkill any prize is a good prize.:thumb:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Hufty said:


> Yes that's fine overkill any prize is a good prize.:thumb:


You still want my raffle prizes Ian? You never got back to my text fella 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> [I will get one of our counsellors to run a rehab group for stalking.
> 
> Fundraiser for the centres social enterprise project. Raffle prizes most welcome..


Book chongasm in, I'll defo bring some TFR to clean his mucky mind :thumb: 
(hmm big job, I'll look for the 25 litre bottle)[/QUOTE]

Bud;s Am outside your house:devil: :wave:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Bud;s Am outside your house:devil: :wave:[/QUOTE]

Prison visitors are always welcome - Kettle's on.
(Ps. The local Bobby said you passed by my house the other day- I meant to thank you )


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Bud;s Am outside your house:devil: :wave:


Prison visitors are always welcome - Kettle's on.
(Ps. The local Bobby said you passed by my house the other day- I meant to thank you )[/QUOTE]

I have your local Bobby at my feet now:devil:

Hobnob's or Ginger nuts, which would you like


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Hobnob's or Ginger nuts, which would you like[/QUOTE]

So that's what happened to Tom's nuts; he's been very quiet since he visited you-Good man!

RICH TEA, or Millionaire's shortbread please- I'm POSH TOTTY :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Hobnob's or Ginger nuts, which would you like


So that's what happened to Tom's nuts; he's been very quiet since he visited you-Good man!

RICH TEA, or Millionaire's shortbread please- I'm POSH TOTTY :thumb:[/QUOTE]

I don't do POSH, I will go next door:wave:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> I don't do POSH, I will go next door:wave:


Chongasm- Thank You


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Chongasm- Thank You


Anytime Pud;s:wave:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Well that's done it- booked my ferry so it'll be an expensive do if I have to back out! Who wants to clean my old 150k robin reliant? :doublesho


----------



## Tbone (Oct 15, 2016)

I'll do it but with no detailing knowledge illl prob make it look like a 3 wheel **** hole &#55357;&#56879;


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

I'd love this but Ultimate Stance is on that day and tickets already booked n paid for! Maybe the next one!


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Tbone said:


> I'll do it but with no detailing knowledge illl prob make it look like a 3 wheel **** hole ��


:thumb:whilst the wheel's off for cleaning Huffers can use as a wheelbarrow for his gardening project


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Unfortunately I can't make it on Sunday but I realy hope everything goes well 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty, have you got a list of names that are defo going mate:thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Well I'm nearly set for Sunday and I'm well happy- just returned from the garage with the Robin Unreliant and they reckon I've more than doubled its value after very very little effort on my part :thumb: just hope it gets me there on time


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Well I'm nearly set for Sunday and I'm well happy- just returned from the garage with the Robin Unreliant and they reckon I've more than doubled its value after very very little effort on my part :thumb: just hope it gets me there on time


Looking forward to seeing your Robin Urinal:lol:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> Looking forward to seeing your Robin Urinal:lol:


Hey it's a long journey... Take it u won't want a lift when your big boy muscle car 'fails to proceed' 
6 more sleeps boys and girls...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Hey it's a long journey... Take it u won't want a lift when your big boy muscle car 'fails to proceed'
> 6 more sleeps boys and girls...


If you break down on the way, I will just put you and your urinal in the boot.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> If you break down on the way, I will just put you and your urinal in the boot.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


Thank you Chongas darling :thumb: sounds the perfect place to finish...


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hufty I think I may be struggling this weekend due to some more BMW Mini mechanical problems. (Never ending!!!) I'll have a better idea by Thursday. If not I did promise some Kamikaze Myabi. Would you like it sending to the centre or to you personally? :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

huty how much are raffle tickets and how much will the coffee and bacon butty be lol only asking so i have an idea how much cash to bring


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Moet1974 said:


> Hufty I think I may be struggling this weekend due to some more BMW Mini mechanical problems. (Never ending!!!) I'll have a better idea by Thursday. If not I did promise some Kamikaze Myabi. Would you like it sending to the centre or to you personally? :thumb:


Hi bud probably best to send it to me at the centre always someone there for deliverys.

Ian Houghton
Salus Withnell hall
Bury Lane
Withnell
Chorley
PR6 8BH

Cheers all donations gratefully received.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> huty how much are raffle tickets and how much will the coffee and bacon butty be lol only asking so i have an idea how much cash to bring


Come on overkill raid the misses purse and have a chupa chup lolly as well.

Kitchen are cooking a pan of scouse, it will be done by scouser to a scouse recipe and contain real scousers (Chongo)

Raffle tickets £1 5for £4. Bacon butty a £1 coffee 50p car parking £47.50 +vat :lol:

Come done guys have a chat and a gossip it's all in a fabulous cause and if you ever wanted to take some arty pics of your car then the grounds are fab.

We will use the car parking at the rear of the building to display the bling easily get 4 rows on there.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

alright man sounds good but i aint got a misses so il have to raid my own purse. lolz dont worry il be there


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

So Nufty what's the plan of action for the day:thumb:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sounds like your getting spit roasted chongo 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> Sounds like your getting spit roasted chongo
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Mmmmm can't wait:lol::lol::lol:

You going mate:thumb:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

chongo said:


> Mmmmm can't wait
> 
> You going mate:thumb:


I can't make it,got stuff to do this weekend,stangalang says he should make it tho

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> I can't make it,got stuff to do this weekend,stangalang says he should make it tho
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Ok mate:thumb: see you soon:wave:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

chongo said:


> Ok mate:thumb: see you soon:wave:


Will do mate 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

chongo said:


> So Nufty what's the plan of action for the day:thumb:


Well once you have arrived and everyone has abused your shoddy paintwork, I'm guessing it will be time to go home. lol

Doors open from 10, brews and bacon butties available. Parking on the car park at the rear of the building.

If people want to bring along a product to go in the raffle that's great.

I'm going to bring the gloss-it kit I got sent to review so if anyone fancies giving that a try then we have a couple of donor cars available well a car and a minibus.

I know there are a number of Pro's coming along so without it turning into a market place, more than happy for them to do some demos etc. Again if there are manufacturers local producers who want to demo a product or two then that would be good.

Grab some food at lunchtime (scouse stew) and we could have maybe a little show n shine comp after lunch.

Might get you to judge chongo and maybe stangland if he's there just so your mustang cant win.

The weather looks ok at this point not full sun so nobody needs to panic:lol: but dry and cloudy.

For those that are not aware Salus is a drug and alcohol rehabilitation centre and we are starting a community project which will offer opportunities for life enrichment for residents but importantly real job skills / experience to help graduates get into work and continue their recovery. There is as you might imagine a no alcohol or drugs policy on the site, please respect this.

This is an informal event and very much interactive, you are welcome to bring family, kids, friends whoever. Its a fabulous location and doesn't get used much by the general community, the idea is to break down myths and stigmas and for everyone to enjoy themselves.

Hope to see you all there ?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

looking ready and respectable


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> looking ready and respectable


Exhaust tip is dirty:doublesho:lol::lol:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Lmao.....


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Might get you to judge chongo and maybe stangland if he's there just so your mustang cant win.:lol::lol:

There will be no muscle cars attending Nufty:wall: as my mate is away on hols, so it will be me and Mrs C coming but your Scouse better be good being it from a manc:doublesho 

Do you know roughly how many are coming mate:thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

yes you dirty bugger, it gets dirty really quickly  vroom vroommmmmm


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

chongo said:


> Might get you to judge chongo and maybe stangland if he's there just so your mustang cant win.:lol::lol:
> 
> There will be no muscle cars attending Nufty:wall: as my mate is away on hols, so it will be me and Mrs C coming but your Scouse better be good being it from a manc:doublesho
> 
> Do you know roughly how many are coming mate:thumb:


Difficult to say over 300 have read the post on Facebook, a colleague with the galaxie has posted it on the yank forum he frequents so likely a few V8s knocking about. Quite a few on here have said they are going.

The scouse has been prepared by a scouser !


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Hope it goes well for you guys, shame I'm just that bit too far away, please take loads of photos!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

The scouse has been prepared by a scouser !


Mmmmm good. I will bring some detailing products for the raffle mate:thumb:

See you Sunday about 10.:wave:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Lob scouse or lamb scouse?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Im going to do my absolute best to get there i promise, but we have 2 rescue dogs to go and see (for our personal pack) and another one to do a home check for rehoming elsewhere. So it will be tight, but i do want to at least come and say hello plus drop off the bits


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Hufty said:


> The scouse has been prepared by a scouser !


 🤔😮just realised- liverpool is so rough the cats dont have any tails 😩You will will keep him away from my Puss won't you?😰


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

chongo said:


> The scouse has been prepared by a scouser !
> 
> Mmmmm good. I will bring some detailing products for the raffle mate:thumb:
> 
> See you Sunday about 10.:wave:


Cheers bud :thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Just reversed the Robin Unreliant into a black bollard in the dark😱 😩 😤😰 is there a show and tell competition tomorrow?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Suds, I so feel for you


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah we can just do a front end show and shine. :buffer:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Hufty said:


> Yeah we can just do a front end show and shine. :buffer:


I'M. A GIRL CAT...THERE'S NOTHING TO SHOW! But Suds will be brining milky fingers if Robin Unreliant makes it :thumb: I do apologise- it's been a long day and I'd only just cleaned roninunreliants back end. It's Chongo- he's a bad influence"


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> Suds, I so feel for you


Aww Chongas, you're so considerate :argie: don't forget I'm using your muscle car as a toilet-And I'll need it, I'm up at 5 to catch the ferry :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Aww Chongas, you're so considerate :argie: don't forget I'm using your muscle car as a toilet-And I'll need it, I'm up at 5 to catch the ferry :thumb:


Thank GOD it's a big boot:lol::lol:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> Thank GOD it's a big boot:lol::lol:


A big boot with 4 wheels?.... You arriving on a roller skate? At least I don't get wet in my robinunreliant- except when it breaks down and I have to push


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> A big boot with 4 wheels?.... You arriving on a roller skate? At least I don't get wet in my robinunreliant- except when it breaks down and I have to push


I will get Mrs c to make you up a pack lunch, because I think it's going to be a long day and night for you:car: :wave:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> I will get Mrs c to make you up a pack lunch, because I think it's going to be a long day and night for you:car: :wave:


LOVE that woman already - night night :wave:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

see you monkeys tomorrow around 11-11.30am

Salus Withnell hall
Bury Lane
Withnell
Chorley
PR6 8BH


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Get to bed early boys big day tomorrow. 

I've had a request if we can have a go at a white Nissan GTR, white :doublesho wtf :buffer:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Get to bed early boys big day tomorrow.
> 
> I've had a request if we can have a go at a white Nissan GTR, white :doublesho wtf :buffer:


Go, in driving it or detailing it


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> Go, in driving it or detailing it


It's Chorley not Liverpool Chongo. He's not talking about "TWOC-ing" it :driver:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> It's Chorley not Liverpool Chongo. He's not talking about "TWOC-ing" it :driver:


:lol::lol: I thought you were going and getting some beauty sleep for tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

suds said:


> It's Chorley not Liverpool Chongo. He's not talking about "TWOC-ing" it :driver:


:lol: i will need to dig my reebok classic out and shell suit.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Hufty said:


> :lol: i will need to dig my reebok classic out and shell suit.


I woz in Liverpool in the early nineties - as soon as shell suits went out of fashion fathers were telling their teenagers "you're not throwing that out, it's brand new" I swear I thought all the over forties were Jimmy saville impersonators b


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> :lol::lol: I thought you were going and getting some beauty sleep for tomorrow :lol:


Picture me in my curlers and mud-pack right NOW


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Bump for anyone not seen this cars and coffee meet Salus Withnell Hall, Bury Lane, Chorley, PR6 8BH 10am till 2pm. All welcome


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Picture me in my curlers and mud-pack right NOW


I have it's just made me sick :lol::lol:


----------



## PKNEC (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Hufty have you got a PayPal addy for buying raffle tickets or are you just selling them at the hall.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I've Just caught up with this thread as I'd only seen the other thread with not many replys.

Glad I decided to make the trip regardless!

Good to meet up and put faces to forum names to real names - not that I remember names! ...or faces


----------



## PKNEC (Mar 29, 2010)

Hope you lads n lasses had a good day.
Unfortunately I couldn't make it.
Hope there's another one in the pipeline


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

thanx for the great day guys, it was awesome  will come to the next one for sure


----------



## Prkns (Oct 9, 2016)

Cracking day today chaps and chapettes... I'll be putting a bunch of photos up shortly!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who made the effort today and donated raffle prizes :thumb:

We had a great day and managed to detail a bit of beast pearlescent white GTR

Some pics more to follow from others


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cracking day mate. Great to put faces to names. Can't wait for the next one hopefully very soon. I've just put pictures on the next thread above northwest meet.
Cheers Chongo and Mrs C.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks like you guys had a great day, pity it wasn't closer


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Anything like this happening again?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

scuba-phil said:


> Anything like this happening again?


I hope so Phil :thumb: great day out plus I was able to teach Hufty how to machine polish properly :lol::lol:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

+1


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

come on hufty get a date! its been too long now man.. nearly the end of the summer lolz


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

I missed this one and have been waiting patiently for another date, so thought I'd give a nudge. Not sure I can make waxstock so this might be a nice alternative


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

scuba-phil said:


> I missed this one and have been waiting patiently for another date, so thought I'd give a nudge. Not sure I can make waxstock so this might be a nice alternative


its great man, nice and chilled with coffee and bacon sandwhiches


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> its great man, nice and chilled with coffee and bacon sandwhiches


Two of my favorite things


----------

